# Bad breath and lung cancer



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.... I had no idea.  

If there is something wrong with her liver or kidneys, it would cause the bad breath.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you, but it sounds like she's doing well otherwise. I'd probably phone the vet and just ask if they've ever encountered anything like this.

I do wonder if some of her new "treats" are causing acid reflux which might be contributing to the breath?


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and advice. I've emailed my vet. I am 99.9% sure that it is not the addition of these special treats, because they aren't given that frequently. I'll see what the vet says, unfortunately, my regular vet was on vacation when we got the bad news about the lung cancer, but the vets that did see her over that time all work in the same practice so she has access to Milly's charts and all.

Other than this HORRIBLE breath, Milly is doing GREAT! She is so energetic and happy, so hopefully this is not a sign of things getting really bad.

Does anyone have experience with what the breath smells like when it is a symptom of kidney or liver problems? Any experience on lung cancer in a senior?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I have no experience, but wanted to say that I'm so sorry that you're going thru this terrible time with Milly. I can only imagine how devastating it is for you. Keeping her in our thoughts and prayers that she has much more time with you that is free of pain.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't mean to freak you out - kidneys and liver are my first thought because we went through that. It could also be intestinal issues as well... it's a similar smell? Our collie has chronic digestive issues, and his breath is... like constant morning breath. 

Kidney/liver failure smells like a combination of very strong morning breath and vomit that I can remember.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to say I am sorry, will add your girl to my prayers list.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry about your girl.
I agree with what Megora has suggested though. Our golden Daisy suffered kidney failure and the bad breath was a symptom of this, it's a very strong distinct smell. Definitely get this checked out with your vet, it may not be what's causing Milly's bad breath but just to put your mind at ease.
We're all thinking of her


----------

